# Und es dauert und dauert...



## Tjai (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Hatte mir damals AION gekauft, als es rauskam und genau 1 Monat lang gespielt.
Jetzt habe ich mitbekommen, dass es ein F2P - Spiel geworden ist und es wohl auch endlich Housing gibt (sowas mag ich sehr), also dachte ich mir, ich könnte es mir ja an Pfingsten mal ansehen...
Pustekuchen.
Ich habs installiert und brauchte erstmal ewig um zu kapieren, dass der NCSoft Launcher nix mehr bringt und ich einen Gameforge Launcher brauche...
Naja, er sagte mir noch, dass er wohl die Aion Installation gefunden/erkannt hat und somit auch nicht mehr so viel runterladen muss...
Bei ca. 20% hatte er dann doch sage und schreibe 2GB runter geladen...
Naja, dachte ich mir, lässt du ihn halt über Nacht laufen...
Heute morgen war er dann grad mal bei 27% und 4GB... 
Das wird wohl nix mehr mit dem Zocken heute...

Schade, dass man es sich nicht irgendwo anders runter laden kann, wo es schneller geht...

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der Launcher von Aion aufgebaut ist. Funktioniert er aber ähnlich wie z.B. bei SW:TOR oder WOW/Diablo3 dann kann man versuchen beim Launcher die "peer to peer" Verbindung zu deaktivieren, um schneller ans Ziel zu kommen. Das funktionierte bei den anderen genannten Spielen jedenfalls meist recht gut.
Bei Aion kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dort mittlerweile so wenige Spieler in dem Download-Pool sind, dass das runterladen ewig dauert. Deaktiviert man beim Launcher peer to peer, dann läuft es über den http-download deutlich schneller.


----------



## Tjai (28. Mai 2012)

Ist deaktiviert... 
Naja, vielleicht ist er ja bis heute Abend durch und ich kann wenigstens noch mal rein kucken.


----------



## Safarel (28. Mai 2012)

Ich sag dir dann nochmal was zu der Sache mit dem Housing
ich will dir da nicht die vorfreude nehmen aber das Housing System kommt mit 3.0
welches erst im laufe des Sommers in Europa aufgespielt wird
aber du kannst dir natürlich erstmal einen char hochspielen und kinah sparen^^
weil ganz billig wird des nicht ein eigenes Haus dort zu erwerben


----------



## Tjai (28. Mai 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS???
Oh menno...
Naja, Sommer ist ja bereits, dann wird es wohl hoffentlich nicht mehr solange dauern.
Ich liebe Housing... 
Hab mir auch schon ein paar Videos dazu angesehen, sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus.

Spielen denn noch viele Leute Aion?

So, mittlerweile bin ich bei 92 %.
Wenn ich Pech habe, kann ich es noch nicht mal auf meinem Laptop spielen. 

Dann müsste ich es auf meinen PC rüber kopieren, nur ist der Ordner, wo es hinkopiert wird leer...
Bin gespannt, hab extra das Häkchen raus gemacht, dass er die Dateien nachher löscht.

LG


----------



## Tjai (28. Mai 2012)

Juhu!
Konnte bis Level 3 noch spielen.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe mal du hast auf dem neuen Server angefangen....


----------

